# And They Wonder Why We Go Over The Channel



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

This holidays Aires and sites – amazing the choice as you can see. Only going for 12 nights.
Anything with ? would be interested in the cost. 
No wonder so many of us go over the channel is there, this is for over Easter and no it isn’t the route I realise they are mixed up. 

Lac les Settons-----FOC
Autun FOC
Sumur en Auxois --- FOC
Quai Romain Mollot FOC
St Gengoux le National FOC
Gurgy FOC
Laignes FOC
Souppes sur loing FOC
Le Ferte Beauharnais – FOC
Seurre E6
Ouxouer sur Trezee FOC
Dampierre en Burly FOC
Le Cateau Cambresis FOC
Mareuil sur Ay ?
Donjeux FOC
Joinville FOC
Camping de Savigny les Beaune ---- Campsite around E17 I think 
Autun – Camping de la Porte d’Arroux – Campsite ? 
Dijon Camping du Lac Kir - Campsite – approx £15.20 for 2 +child with EHU
Clairveaux les Lacs FOC
Vendeuvre sur barse FOC
Troyes – Camping de Troyes – Campsite approx £23.80 2 + child with EHU 
Tonnerre – Camping municipal - £10 + E2 EHU ?
Accolay – Camping le Moulin Jacquot - E7.90 EHU E2
Vermenton - Municipal camp site – E12.10 inc EHU 
Tonnerre – E7.10
Argentenay FOC
Ancy le Franc FOC
Ravieres FOC
Marmagne FOC
Venarey les Laumes FOC
Sombernon ?
St Julien du Sault FOC
Chateauneuf ?
Pontailler Sur Soane ?
Donjeux FOC
Sainte Marie du lac Nuisment ?
Maisod ?
Port de la Mercantine ?
Pont sur Yonne ?
Bray sur Seine ?
Banteux FOC
Catilion sur Sambre E5 with EHU
Noyers FOC
Provins FOC


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Well with the price of fuel and the charges from campsites here, who would want to holiday in this country....not me.

We will be doing three trips this year to France, Germany and Italy, fuel prices are much lower and those cheep and some times free sites mentioned will be used by us and many others.

Keith


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Fully agree with you both.There is no way i would spend a week in the UK.Having said that,we don`t live that far away from Dover.

Les


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope some of the UK campsite owners are reading this.
Take note.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is one of the many reasons we headed South from Roscoff and now live here......

BUT that does mean that MY taxes are paying for your FREE aires etc.........

No wonder the equivalent of Council Tax is SOOOOOOO expensive......

in Devon we were paying £2,000 + for CouncilTax and £800 for water and £140+ for the TV license........

We now have to pay €380 local tax and nearly €200 a year for our water (the TV license is apparently included in the local tax!).... :lol: 

AND our fuel is now €1.395 per litre (today the rate is about €1.195 to the £).....

Go on stay in the UK and leave France for us........... :lol: 

You know it makes sense..... all that foreign food, those foreign drivers, driving on the wrong side, all that cheap wine, cheese, bread, too much sun and space, having to carry breathalysers, no speed camera warnings on the GPS, needing high vis jackets, spare bulbs, warning triangle, no Calor Gas............    

Stay there and enjoy the company of all the other people on the campsites..... (please) :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :twisted: 

Dave 8O :?


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

I agree staying in the UK is so expensive. We are crossing on the 8th on our way to the Spanish rally. Having never travelled in France at Easter are the shops closed Monday? Need to think of stocking up for the first few days!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok.So I have a house in Spain and spend much of the year there and in between but at the end of the day I and most of you I assume are still British so dont get too carried away with how great it is in the rest of Europe.There are downsides to living in France/Spain etc


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Food is far more expensive here in France but the meat is beautifully trimmed so there is no waste. Clothes are expensive and they don't make ladies shoes for those of us with big feet or clothes for the very tall. Britain is great, France is fab and just now we love living here in France. The weather is colder here in winter but much hotter in summer and much dryer. Can't say what the future will hold but we have sold up and have no house in GB. Our choice has been to move to France, but we still like UK.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Plenty of cheap sites in the UK. Have a look at the C&CC and CC sites books at CS's and CL's. Also check out the C&CC THS's. Diesel in the Uk is now not that much dearer than France, and once you have paid to get to Dover/ Folkestone, many MHers would not save much if anything. Beer is now on a par with UK and wine is increasing in price quite rapidly.
The one day booze cruises are already at the point where they are uneconomical.
Gerry


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Diesel here much cheaper than in GB, but agree with you otherwise!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Would never want to live there otherwise it wouldn't be a holiday would it   

Not see too many sites FOC over here and as for price of fuel that's his problem :lol: :lol: 

Tesco have paid for all our crossings, we take most of our food with us and don't eat out anyway. We also take our own drinks as neither of us drink that much a box of 24 for him and 5 bottles of cider covers us for the 2 weeks away. 

We love the countryside, safe cycle routes, Aires and mountains. Oh yes and bird watching  (feathered) 

Interesting replies but I was expecting the defend Britain at all costs ones, surprised at those living there not wanting to promote the lifestyle more. 

Mandy


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't want to annoy others by gloating. I am happy here, you are happy there, what is there to argue over or discuss?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry didn't mean to offend, didn't want to argue either.   

Will just shut up then 

Mandy


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

mandyandandy said:


> Sorry didn't mean to offend, didn't want to argue either.
> 
> Will just shut up then
> 
> Mandy


I'm with you on that one.

Bob


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry Mandy, not aimed at you, just no desire to argue tonight!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Browsing through a booklet that came with the mmm mag (i think) a commercial site was advertising it's cost they were from 16.00 to 90 pounds per night for a vehicle plus two with electric, I just wondered if they could afford to throw in the leccy at that price. I did wonder on calling them to see if it was a mis print.
It's no wonder that so many of us go across to France etc.

Ron


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

mandy and andy listed:
_Lac les Settons-----FOC_
Lovely. Piddled down with rain when we were there but we will return.

_Sumur en Auxois --- FOC_
One of our 10/10 aires. Only 2 nights, but we'll do more next time.

_Bray sur Seine ?_
Was free when we stayed (Nov 2010), but only scored 6/10. Noisy trucks unloading from barges at 6am. Not as nice as it sounds in the book.

_Catilion sur Sambre €5 with EHU_
8/10 2 nights. Was free when we stopped. The area around was very flooded (see photos)

Gerald


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Gerald , my daughter is getting into photography so she loved the pictures. Only a week to go , just hoping this good weather holds for us. 

Just so nice to be spoilt for choice, if one of us is not happy then we move on. 

Thanks to all other contributors too   

Mandy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The weather forecsst for the next 10 days here is sunny - no rain at all until Friday of next week with light showers - if they arrive which they haven't recently.

Minimum temperature at night 11C maximum during day 24C

Those conditions are one of the reasons we like it here.....

the pic below shows the house before the building in the foreground was converted into a luxury 3 bedroom gite - just completed.......

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohhhhhhh Dave - How gorgeous does that look, I am as green as all that grass around you, you lucky things.   

So happy for people when they achieve things like this and yet so green :lol: 

Weather forecast doesn't seem that great anywhere for over Easter so just keeping our fingers crossed. 

Been looking for some pony trekking places for daughter who loves anything that neighs at the moment but French not good and never any prices. Just wanted a few hours of not to difficult riding. 

Mandy


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

.......and don't return :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: I have just received a Customs and Excise demand for duty in some items from USA, nearly 50% of the cost of the items in USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!they have even charged me VAT on the packing and shipping costs 8O 8O 8O 8O . Is it any wonder people can't be bothered to start small businesses, these charges will have to be added to the cost of resale of the items, or I will have to absorb them myself reducing the meager profit still further!!

curlyboy (PO)

....and it took them four days to clear it through customs :roll: :roll: it only took three days to ship across USA and dispatch from Chicago.


----------



## carpenter_pete (Nov 17, 2010)

We live in the north west of england so it is not a cheep holiday for us as we are 300mls from the ferries. We do spend our summer holidays in france or spain etc but not to save money, because we like the sunshine.
I can only see your point if you live in the south and spend a lot of time away and think about all the wonderful places in this country that you are missing.
I think we are lucky living here as we are in the middle of the motorway systen and can be in Wales, yorkshire dales, lake district, the Peak districe, the potterys or even Scotland within one and a half hrs.
Pete :wink:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Living in Devon for nearly 40 years we were always a very long way from much of Britain. You may be a long way from the port Pete but you are very lucky with bits of Britain all around. Now in France we are 2 hours from the coast and from Spain and have amazing countryside all around us. Temperture now is 25 in the shade so we have amazing weather too. Unsurprisingly we are very happy here!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*On Toast*



ktesis said:


> I agree staying in the UK is so expensive. We are crossing on the 8th on our way to the Spanish rally. Having never travelled in France at Easter are the shops closed Monday? Need to think of stocking up for the first few days!


Simples..

Beans, Tomatoes, sardines or pilchards on toast spring to mind.

I like to dip or paint some bread with olive oil, toast it, then put tomatoes or pilchards on top.

TM


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Mrs W
looked at your website and was very pleased with your description of the surrounding area, looks lovely and now we shall visit it

We travel in France but sometimes its just hit and miss

A place can look lovely but if there is nothing within walking or cycling distance for us plus dog it can turn out to be disappointing

Tm I just like bread dipped in good quality olive oil and a plate of tomatoes and olives--add the sunshine, perfect  

Pete, another one from Bury, a bit of a treck down south but loads on our doorstep and I love Wales and the Lake District

I like this thread

Aldra


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

mandyandandy said:


> This holidays Aires and sites - amazing the choice as you can see. Only going for 12 nights.
> Anything with ? would be interested in the cost.
> No wonder so many of us go over the channel is there, this is for over Easter and no it isn't the route I realise they are mixed up.
> 
> ...


Can't agree more. We are off on the 4th to the 20th April courtesy of Mr tesco chasing the sun down the Atlantic Coast using aires some new and some we've visited before and enjoyed.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

I keep checking Accru weather and its getting better every day I look so should be perfect by the time we leave. 

Just wish we had more time and not restricted by work and school holidays, she was 12 yesterday so not too long before she will be glad to see the back of us  

Thanks again for all replies. 

Mandy


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

just want to point out that according to unconfirmed reports from French motorhomers the aire in Laignes has been closed in Summer 2011 ...  

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Tesco have paid for all our crossings, we take most of our food with us and don't eat out anyway.


Pet gripe of mine. It's pushing it to say Tesco has paid for your crossings. I'm not against Clubcard points, but if they're accrued on a credit card you could have used an alternative card (e.g. Amex, Cap One) which would have given you 5% introductory cashback and 1.25% thereafter...that's hard cash to spend on ferry crossings or anything else you fancy. Likewise for in-store earned points, the savings by shopping at Asda or Lidl would give you cash in pocket to spend as you like. It's not to say that Tesco isn't a good deal, but it is pushing it to say the crossings are "free" as there's an opportunity cost of missed deals.



carpenter_pete said:


> We live in the north west of england so it is not a cheep holiday for us as we are 300mls from the ferries. We do spend our summer holidays in france or spain etc but not to save money, because we like the sunshine.


Quite. I do enjoy going overseas in the van (or strictly under I guess...I use the tunnel!), but I've also got Cumbria, North Yorkshire, Snowdonia, Scotland etc on my doorstep too. Wouldn't dash 600 miles other than for a longer break.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We shop at Asda and Aldi, Morrisons and Lidl and love them all. Tesco is just down the road from us, I do hundreds of miles a week with my job and get my petrol at local Tesco's as I don't see the point in driving for miles to save pence with the shortage and cost of fuel. 

We have gone over channel at least 3 times a year for 7 years and not paid once in cash, I do realise that I have to spend money to get the vouchers but would be anyway. 

Just hope we have enough fuel to get us out of the country on Saturday   

Mandy


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

We adored France when we went twice in one year, back in 2009. We used some campsites, some lovely aires, and stayed at some brilliant vineyards and farms using the fantastic France Passion.

Of course both Britain and the rest of Europe (and beyond) have their attractions. If it's the cost of staying around the UK that worries you though, there are cheaper ways of spending the night in your motorhome...

Steve :wink:


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We love France just like all the others on her, usually go both early and later season but this year a change as it has been a difficult year healthwise for yours truly.
A golf holiday in Portugal in May followed by September and October touring good old GB - Devon and Dorset - I'll report back afterwards.

Bob


----------

